# Uncontrollable Head Movement



## Xusroo (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this site. I was wondering of there is anyone out here thr has had or has Uncontrollable head movements. I get this even when I'm alone in my room. They get worse as I get more stressed In public (for ex: the mall or college). I really need ways to solve this as soon as possible. I nee some solution in order for me to live my life more comfortably and to be able to do more activities, rather than staying home most of the time. Thanks in advance!


----------



## QQQ (Dec 27, 2011)

Sometimes when I'm talking to someone in a one on one situation, I start thinking that I'm wobbling my head, like kind of swaying it from side to side without meaning to, but I don't actually know weather or not I do it and wondering about it can really distract me from the conversation. 
Not sure if this is what you were looking for but I saw the title and thought I DO THAT!


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't know how I could help, but my head jerks uncontrollably sometimes, kind of like a muscle spasm. I don't know what to do to prevent them.


----------



## saara (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh wow. I just asked my dr why I'm getting this. She said it's anxiety. But it only starting after coming off Ativan. I've been off it for 3 months now. Neck twitches and jerks my head around when I try to talk to people. social life has gone further out the window.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a sort of tic where I nod my head quickly. Just a sort of jerk. It happens more when I think about it (for example, I'm doing it like crazy right now). Is it actually uncontrollable, or does it just feel really strange when you don't do it? That's how I feel ... it's like some sort of internal itching until I do it. Then it comes back


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a similar problem, only it's with my arse. I feel as though my arse moves uncontrollably when I walk..


----------



## TaraR16 (Jan 24, 2012)

I get cold chills through my body sometimes or I feel like there's energy that builds up inside of me that I need to release by shaking/twitching my head and neck sometimes.

It especially happens when I'm cold/anxious/sleep deprived. Though it tends to happen more when I'm alone (I try my best to keep from doing it out in public, despite it being uncontrollable).


Nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Lostinsilence (Sep 15, 2011)

This usually happens to me when I'm really nervous, especially at the grocery store or a restaurant when a cute female is present. I hate it and I don't know how to stop it. I hope no one notices when it happens. I guess its extreme anxiety manifesting itself. Just got to learn to relax and maybe it will stop on its own.


----------



## garyb (Jan 29, 2012)

Developed the twitch due to anxiety disorder. Was so bad that when I cataract surgery in November they had to use a General Anesthesia in order to perform surgery. Would love to know how to control this persistent problem. Gets worse as I go in public.


----------



## garyb (Jan 29, 2012)

Developed the twitch due to anxiety disorder. Was so bad that when I cataract surgery in November they had to use a General Anesthesia in order to perform surgery. Would love to know how to control this persistent problem. Gets worse as I go in public.


----------



## Deb1963 (Jan 26, 2012)

OMG! I thought I had to be the only one with this problem! I was bullied incessantly in sixth grade where everyone made fun of my body movements and ever since, I have had PTSD, depression, and severe anxiety. Now I'm also being diagnosed with Borderline Personality Disorder, instead of Bipolar II, and I can see that these diagnoses are finally accurate. I have been in my own private hell since the sixth grade, thinking everyone is making fun of me, causing me to stiffen and act spastic and uncomfortable. It's horrible and it never went away until I started taking Klonopin, at the age of 29. Fast forward to THIRTY years later. Off klonopin for 42 days, not wanting to go back to it, but being so uncomfortable and depressed that I do little except stare at the walls and cry. All the memories of trauma are always there now, and I've spent more than half my life in substance abuse. I never fully discussed my problem because I thought it wouldn't be taken seriously, and I felt ashamed to reveal it. I'm sorry to go on about it, but this is the FIRST time I have ever heard anyone talk of the same problem that I have. I wish I had an answer, other than taking a benzo. Benzos started to make me more lethargic and depressed than ever, but I put up with it to be anxiety-free. Now I can't live that way anymore, but living this way is a nightmare, too. I hope there is another way to conquer this problem. Therapy, antidepressants, self-medication, none of it has helped. I would love to have some advice about this "unusual" problem.


----------



## garyb (Jan 29, 2012)

First of all let me say that you shouldn't care about what people say or think. You haven't done anything wrong. I know people look at me when I go out, but I said a long time ago that I wouldn't "let this thing win". I go out and although it's uncomfortable I try to lead as normal a life as possible. When I come home I use ice and heat to tr and keep the pain as little as possible. I have my spouse and a very good friend who have been very supportive of my problem. My mother who is 92 just doesn't understand what is going on and I don't try to explain it to her anymore.
So all I can say to you is go out and you be the winner. I know how difficult it is but you should have some quality of life and don't let this thing be the winner and direct how your life should go. YOU be the winner, my friend.


----------

